# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ماهي فوائد طلب العلم الشرعي؟

## محمد عبد الأعلى

أ- ما هي فوائدُ طلبِ العلمِ؟
* فوائدُ طلبِ العلمِ:
1- به يُعرفُ اللهُ ويُعبدُ ويُوحَّدُ؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ ﴾ [محمد: 19].
 2- هو أساسُ صحةِ الاعتقادِ والعباداتِ.
 3- طلبُ العلمِ عبادةٌ.
- طريق الوصول إلى الجنة؛ فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ) ... وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَلْتَمِسُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللهُ لَهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ... (.
5- يُكسبُ صاحبه خشية الله والتواضع للخلق؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ غَفُورٌ ﴾ [فاطر: 28].
6- يبقى أجرهُ بعد انقطاعِ أجلهِ؛ فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ: ) إِذَا مَاتَ الإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ ثَلاثَةٍ: إِلَّا مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ جَارِيَةٍ، أَوْ عِلْمٍ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ، أَوْ وَلَدٍ صَالِحٍ يَدْعُو لَهُ (.
7– رفعةٌ في الدُّنيا والآخرة؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿... يَرْفَعِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ ﴾ [المجادلة: 11].
وقال تعالى: ﴿... قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُو الْأَلْبَابِ ﴾ [الزمر: 9].
8- برهانٌ على خيريةِ العبدِ واصطفاءِ اللهِ لهُ؛ كما قالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ) مَنْ يُرِدْ اللَّهُ بِهِ خَيْرًا يُفَقِّهْهُ فِي الدِّينِ
... (. منقول )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------

